# Beginning to have second thoughts?



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

I got a disturbing email today about Koda, my 12 week old GSD, being a mixed breed. I don't know if it's because of the picture or because he really is mixed. I paid half my paycheck ($200) for him from someone who didn't want him anymore. I'm really worried because he's my dream dog. I'm the kind of person who worries a lot. This whole 'mixed breed' email worries me. Even if he is, I'll still love him the same.

He is getting bigger every day, and his ears and paws are HUGE. I don't know if all GSD's ears do the whole ear dance, but his ears have been up since 4/16 and haven't shown any signs of going down. He has a shorter muzzle than would seem normal, but then again he still is a puppy. I stand 5'2" and the tips of his ears are a little bit past my knees.

A local breeder told me that he's from a BYB and will be filled with nothing but health problems. :l I'm trying so find his breeder so hard so that I can ask her/him questions, but I am having 0 luck. I wanted to see if she still had his papers so that I could purchase them and ask questions about her breeding pair that had him.

I need a lot of second opinions.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Right now his ears are so big it makes his muzzle look short. From the side view his muzzle looks to be a normal length for a shepherd.
There is NO way of knowing if he will be 'filled with health problems'. That was a mean thing to say. He is just a puppy and has as good a chance for a long healthy life as any other puppy.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, he looks so cute with those ears! Looks pure bred to me. Puppies this age often have the elephant ears, and will grow into them. The ears alone don't mean anything about his background. And even BYB dogs and puppy mill dogs can beat the odds and grow up strong and healthy. 

I guess the only way to find his breeder is to find the person that you got him from and go from there. But even with pups from good breeders that do all the health testing, there is always a chance that the pup may develop an issue as they age - there are no guarantees, and accepting that is just part of being a dog owner.

One thing you can do when he gets to be six months or older is get his hips xrayed to see if there are early signs of Hip Displasia. If the hips look good at six months, that is one less thing to worry about. I they show signs of displasia, well at least you know what you have and there is a lot you can do, like supplements for example, that can help your pup to live a long, happy, active life. 

Just enjoy him, take lots of pictures, and get in a puppy class, and you are set.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He looks pure to me also. The fact that he is BYB is not a guarantee that he will have health problems. It just means the genetic dice were not "loaded" so the chances are higher but for an individual puppy it just depends on how the genes assembled. What would you do if he did?

He is a cutie.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> I got a disturbing email today about Koda, my 12 week old GSD, being a mixed breed. I don't know if it's because of the picture or because he really is mixed. I paid half my paycheck ($200) for him from someone who didn't want him anymore. I'm really worried because he's my dream dog. I'm the kind of person who worries a lot. This whole 'mixed breed' email worries me. Even if he is, I'll still love him the same.


Why would an e-mail worry you? You paid very little for this puppy and if he is mixed, what does it matter? Did you expect to get a well bred GSD when you only paid $200? 
If you didn't get him from a breeder where did he come from? 
I know the feeling of wondering about the history of the parents. 
I have a rescue that I searched and searched for her breeder with no luck. I also have a poorly bred all GSD that I wasn't able to get pedigree info on. I've given up on both dogs histories after over 5 years of searches....I'll just take them as they are!
Koda is a cutie!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Why would an e-mail worry you? * You paid very little for this puppy and if he is mixed, what does it matter? Did you expect to get a well bred GSD when you only paid $200? *
> If you didn't get him from a breeder where did he come from?
> I know the feeling of wondering about the history of the parents.
> I have a rescue that I searched and searched for her breeder with no luck. I also have a poorly bred all GSD that I wasn't able to get pedigree info on. I've given up on both dogs histories after over 5 years of searches....I'll just take them as they are!
> Koda is a cutie!


Everything in this post is so nice except the part in bold. $200.00 can be alot of money for some people for a dog and one that goes this route doesn't need to be told what to expect for $200.00. Like previous posters stated, there can be issues with a $5000.00 dog. Of course a breeder told the OP that the dog would be filled with health problems because it came from a BYB and that is just wrong. The OP is upset about an email and stated that they don't care if the dog is mixed, they will love them anyway. What one might consider a poorly bred shepherd another might consider their heart dog. This is exactly the kind of post that makes people not want to be on here...its wrong and mean


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Halion said:


> I got a disturbing email today about Koda, my 12 week old GSD, being a mixed breed. I don't know if it's because of the picture or because he really is mixed. I paid half my paycheck ($200) for him from someone who didn't want him anymore. I'm really worried because he's my dream dog. I'm the kind of person who worries a lot. This whole 'mixed breed' email worries me. Even if he is, I'll still love him the same.
> 
> He is getting bigger every day, and his ears and paws are HUGE. I don't know if all GSD's ears do the whole ear dance, but his ears have been up since 4/16 and haven't shown any signs of going down. He has a shorter muzzle than would seem normal, but then again he still is a puppy. I stand 5'2" and the tips of his ears are a little bit past my knees.
> 
> ...



You have a beautiful pup and you might not ever know anything about his parents or his lines, the best thing you can do is love him and keep him healthy with regular vet checks. Since you are a worrier I can foresee you now worrying about health issues that might not ever occur or occur later. Either way you will love your puppy Enjoy your puppy and hope for the best. Good Luck.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Halion, handsome little guy he does looks all GSD to me, love the ears. Not all GSD puppies ears are all over the place, my boys were but his littermate ears were up around 12 weeks and stayed up never went down like my boys did.

Just because you paid $200.00 does not mean your dog gets the "doomed for health issues" stamp. I will be honest & say that the breeder most likely didn't do their due diligence with appropiate health testing prior to breeding & that's a concern but again doesn't mean 100% you will have issues.

You have this little guy enjoy him & start training he will be a true companion


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

General reminder, please stay on topic. Topic is in the OP post. Asking for second opinions on pure or mix. 
Jean
Admin

I think he's a PB puppy. That does not mean well bred but 
A. you didn't breed him and 
B. you didn't support the breeder who did 
so you get a puppy that has the "pedigree" that many of our rescue dog friends do, and that's okay! 

I hope he does not grow into his ears! I have a rescue girl who has very large ears and the foster said she'd grow into them, and I told them that if she did, she'd be pony size,  and was very glad that she did not! He is adorable!


----------



## LindaDwyer (Apr 9, 2012)

he is a beautiful and healthy puppy whether he is purebred or not means nothing to him, he doesn't know or care what he is and and he can't read papers. Worry never changed the outcome of anything, take it one day at a time and one problem at a time. Things have a way of working themselves out. Love him and enjoy him, they all need a home no matter what they are or where they came from


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1 >>>> what did you think you were buying for $100.00
or $200.00?

2 >>>> that's the best answer and the way to look
at your situation, "even if he is i'll love him the same".
you'll love him the same. you can't ask for more than that.
well we could ask that you train, socialize and feed him well,
just saying.

3>>>> he doesn't have to have health problems because he's from
a byb.



Halion said:


> 1 >>>> I got a disturbing email today about Koda, my 12 week old GSD, being a mixed breed. <<<<
> 
> I don't know if it's because of the picture or because he really is mixed. I paid half my paycheck ($200) for him from someone who didn't want him anymore. I'm really worried because he's my dream dog. I'm the kind of person who worries a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> 1 >>>> what did you think you were buying for $100.00
> or $200.00?




This is not needed and really not the question that the OP asked...I paid $200.00 for my dog and she is as solid or even more solid then dogs that cost $2000.00...please do not try to make anyone feel bad for what they paid for their dog. It really doesn't mean a lot to some and the OP is proud of their dog, why would you want to take that away from them?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's absolutely nothing wrong with onyx'girl post.
there's nothing mean about it. i know some people
are very, very , very delicate but the delicate can't be
upset with this post. ask them "delicate ones are you upset
with onyx'girl post?



onyx'girl said:


> Why would an e-mail worry you? You paid very little for this puppy and if he is mixed, what does it matter? Did you expect to get a well bred GSD when you only paid $200?
> If you didn't get him from a breeder where did he come from?
> I know the feeling of wondering about the history of the parents.
> I have a rescue that I searched and searched for her breeder with no luck. I also have a poorly bred all GSD that I wasn't able to get pedigree info on. I've given up on both dogs histories after over 5 years of searches....I'll just take them as they are!
> Koda is a cutie!





llombardo said:


> Everything in this post is so nice except the part in bold. $200.00 can be alot of money for some people for a dog and one that goes this route doesn't need to be told what to expect for $200.00. Like previous posters stated, there can be issues with a $5000.00 dog. Of course a breeder told the OP that the dog would be filled with health problems because it came from a BYB and that is just wrong. The OP is upset about an email and stated that they don't care if the dog is mixed, they will love them anyway. What one might consider a poorly bred shepherd another might consider their heart dog. This is exactly the kind of post that makes people not want to be on here...its wrong and mean


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

People are being realistic about price. That is all. Stating it and moving on. It's not a big emotional "thing" so let's not make it that. 

No one wants to get into a big discussion about it, *and if they do, they can start a new thread. *


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

That puppy sure looks purebred to me. Even if it's not, who cares, that's a beautiful puppy you have. BYB or not, any dog can have health problems. I wouldn't give it another thought. Enjoy your new puppy.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks great to me! Enjoy the fuzzygator!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I think he's a PB puppy. That does not mean well bred but
> A. you didn't breed him and
> B. you didn't support the breeder who did
> so you get a puppy that has the "pedigree" that many of our rescue dog friends do, and that's okay!


This


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

He's adorable!! Like others have said, there really isn't much you can do now but enjoy him. I got my first GSD from a BYB and paid $250 for him (I think, I can't remember for sure). He didn't have any health problems, just grew super fast and had some growing pains. I wouldn't worry about the email, he is your baby and your opinion of him should really be the only one that matters.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

OP, your pup is gorgeous and looks pb to me as well.

You got a heads up about possible health issues for the future, and not knowing the genetics, possible temperament issues as well. Take advantage of the knowledge and forget second thoughts. Start your pup on a supplement regimen of glucosamine, fish oil and vitamin e; and I am sure there are other supplements that will help him as well that others will add. Then make socialization and training a top priority. 

Stay with this forum, ignore the bickering  , there is TONS of good information, read and learn. Follow links, read books that are suggested, watch videos that are suggested.

Congratulations on your pup.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

oh he's a gorgeous pup! don't worry about what someone else thinks about your dog. if i did that i wouldn't have kept my gorgeous giant Hugo. lol all of my dogs come w/out breeder info because they're all 2nd hand dogs. i tried to find their breeders too, no luck. even if i did happen onto them, which i THINK i did w/Hugo, they wouldn't admit it if they don't want to take back one of their dogs. 

BYB doesn't automatically mean ill health. with any dog you take your chances w/that anyway. you just get a better chance of better health w/someone that knows the genetic line of dogs they've been breeding, because they take care to not breed the bad genetics on purpose. a lot of us here have BYB dogs, rescues, 2nd hand dogs, cast offs, and strays. we don't know anything about our dogs before they came to us. it doesn't matter, we love them, they apparently love us, and they're wonderful additions to our lives. 

don't worry. especially about an email from someone that obviously has no care about how you feel. 

dw~


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

llombardo said:


> Everything in this post is so nice except the part in bold. $200.00 can be alot of money for some people for a dog and one that goes this route doesn't need to be told what to expect for $200.00. Like previous posters stated, there can be issues with a $5000.00 dog. Of course a breeder told the OP that the dog would be filled with health problems because it came from a BYB and that is just wrong. The OP is upset about an email and stated that they don't care if the dog is mixed, they will love them anyway. What one might consider a poorly bred shepherd another might consider their heart dog. This is exactly the kind of post that makes people not want to be on here...its wrong and mean


I'm sorry if I offended you(or the OP) I'm not going to sqabble about the cost(it could be from a rescue?) MY point was what does it matter?? Don't worry about the e-mail. 
You, llombardo are the one making an issue of the money, I just asked the question in all honesty. Mean? You read way too much into what I posted.

Unless I knew the breeder and the pedigree, paying $200 for an _unknown _ background dog, you get what you get.
I know of someone right now selling a pedigree'd pup with training for that price and it is NOT a BYB, but she just wants to place this pup in a good home. The dogs hip prelims show that she may not pass OFA so won't be used in her breeding program after all. But this pup will make someone an excellent companion for that $200.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you to those who had something positive to say. Glad to see the crowd agrees that he really is pure bred, but to me price doesn't matter. I am a firm believer that any puppy shouldn't even be over $400. To me, it's an absurd price. I'm looking for his breeder so I can get his papers, but I'm having no luck. I'll be saving money for any health problems that come up. I am just happy that I have my dream dog, 12 years after discovering the breed. 

*This topic can be locked and/or deleted, thanks!*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Who sent you the email about him being a mixed breed? Like everyone else said, he sure looks purebred to me. 

If you find the breeder, and the litter was registered you shouldn't have to pay them for his papers. Both parents must be AKC registered for the litter to be registered, and the litter must be registered for individual puppies in the litter to be registered. The breeder pays a fee to register the litter, and the AKC sends them the paperwork to register each puppy. This paperwork should be given to the puppy owners, who have the option of registering their puppy or not. The registration fee is $30, with extra fees if you want to order a copy of his pedigree.

If one or both parents was NOT registered, there's nothing you can do. But you have him and you love him, so who cares? Enjoy the puppy you have rather than worrying about things you have no control over!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like a purebred handsome boy! I'm slightly jealous, not because I don't think Ditto (my baby) is gorgeous too, but because I want one with those nice markings one day. As for health issues- I try to live not worrying about things until I need to. It doesn't always work and sometimes I worry unnecessarily.


----------

